# Microsoft warnt vor kritischer IE-Lücke



## Newsfeed (23 Dezember 2010)

In einem Advisory warnt Microsoft vor der ungepatchen CSS-Lücke im Internet Explorer, durch die man sein System beim Besuch einer verseuchten Webseite mit Schadcode infizieren kann.

Weiterlesen...


----------

